# Pike Island Pool



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

A friend of mine, Mr.Moony and myself hit some creek mouths yesterday from 10:00am til dark we caught our limit of saugers some were real nice the rest was a mixed size! We also caught 8 walleye from 15 to 17.75 inches that's right not one keeper but they were real nice looking fish! In addition 2 channel cats 6 drum 4 of them were huge! All and all a good day the bite seemed to come and go! The best is yet to come!!!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice work and thanks for the report. If I may, live bait or artificials?


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Intracoastal said:


> Nice work and thanks for the report. If I may, live bait or artificials?


Yeah no problem we used 3" grubs or twister tails 3/8 oz. jig heads tipped with med. minnows using a very slow retrieve basically dragging it across the bottom. The bite was very light and subtle sometimes they would just barley bite it you would just feel extra weight at the end of your line!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

what do you call keepers?16 to 18 inch are really good eating.or were you on the water??


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

This info is on this site in various locations, often contested. The WV law is 2 'eyes at 18" or greater.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If you are on the Ohio bank there is no size limit on walleye just a possesion limit of 10 sauger, saugeye, or walleye either singly or total. Again....no size limit on walleye sauger or saugeye.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

husky hooker said:


> what do you call keepers?16 to 18 inch are really good eating.or were you on the water??


Out of the 30 saugers we caught probably 10 were 14 to 16 the rest were 12 to 14 they all taste the same when you release them into the grease!!!! LOL This week ought to be dynamite!! I hope they close a few locks at n/c then i will fill the freezer, they are better than ice cream!!!!! I almost forgot yes we were out on the water!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

cool.i thought so.good job


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Hatchetman said:


> If you are on the Ohio bank there is no size limit on walleye just a possesion limit of 10 sauger, saugeye, or walleye either singly or total. Again....no size limit on walleye sauger or saugeye.






> Eastern Unit (West Virginia/Ohio border only)  Lawrence County east of South Point, and Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Belmont, Jefferson, and Columbiana counties. Ohio and West Virginia will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem of the Ohio River, including its banks and embayments and tributaries to the landmark location listed in Publication 404, Waterfowl Hunting and Fishing on the Ohio River (available online). This agreement applies to Ohio and West Virginia residents only. The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement - for all other regulations, Ohio anglers must abide by West Virginia laws when fishing the river mainstem and its banks, embayments, and tributaries in West Virginia. West Virginia anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the riverbanks, embayments, and tributaries in Ohio.
> 
> Species Daily Limit Minimum Size
> Largemouth, Smallmouth, & Spotted bass 6 (singly or in combination) None
> ...


Where did you find the size and bag limit for Walleye? It isn't listed in the Ohio/Wv regs. It used to be there but it hasn't been listed for a few years now.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

[quote="EYE" DOCTOR;977679]Where did you find the size and bag limit for Walleye? It isn't listed in the Ohio/Wv regs. It used to be there but it hasn't been listed for a few years now.[/quote]

Go to the New Cumberland post and read all of them and you will get your answer. We have been discussing this on that thread.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my buddie kenny went to pike today,got lots of dinks and managed 11 keepers 1 walleye,14 to 17in.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I fished the confluence of some tribs in the PI pool last night for about an hour. Between my friend and myself, we got 4 walleye, 4 sauger, and 1 white. All fish were pretty small with the largest 'eye being 16". One of the sauger was the smallest I'd ever seen (about 4.5"). Gave us a good laugh. All but one fish were caught on jig/plastic combos, the exception caught on a hard jerkbait. Not bad for an hour's work but slower than I anticipated.

Oh, yea, and all fish were happily released to swim on.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

For correct, accurate and up to date fishing regs for WV, do as I do, go to the WV DNR. There you wil see the 2 daily limit on walleye and the 18" size limit.


----------



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

do u think it is worth launching the boat at wellsville and going down there. is the fishing still good


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

slabkeeper6400 said:


> do u think it is worth launching the boat at wellsville and going down there. is the fishing still good


You want to launch your boat from Wellsville and go all the way to Pike Island? If so that's nuts. If your going to launch a boat at the marina just go out and fish the sand bar right in front of the Jim Kenney Marina and you will catch plenty.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Fished a trib in the PI pool yesterday for about 45 minutes after work last night. Was looking to see if any white bass were in yet. Instead I caught 2 15" smallies and a 12" spot. Fish were caught on a 3" swim shad and released to be caught again.

Jake


----------



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

eyecatcher929 said:


> You want to launch your boat from Wellsville and go all the way to Pike Island? If so that's nuts. If your going to launch a boat at the marina just go out and fish the sand bar right in front of the Jim Kenney Marina and you will catch plenty.


Don't no much bout the river. So where about is the sand bar from the marina


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

slabkeeper6400 said:


> Don't no much bout the river. So where about is the sand bar from the marina


Just outside the southside and the northside of the Jim Kenney Marina, as soon as you go under the tressel. Holds alot of smallmouth and walleye and sauger. Tubes and jigs with twisters this time of the year and tubes and crankbaits later in the summer.

By the way, where you from man? I am from Wellsville.


----------



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

eyecatcher929 said:


> Just outside the southside and the northside of the Jim Kenney Marina, as soon as you go under the tressel. Holds alot of smallmouth and walleye and sauger. Tubes and jigs with twisters this time of the year and tubes and crankbaits later in the summer.
> 
> By the way, where you from man? I am from Wellsville.



I am from the younstown area


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Fished the dam for a few hours yesterday afternoon. Took my girlfriend with me so we fished minnows on the bottom. It was a pretty slow afternoon, we fished from 1:30pm-4:00pm. Water was low and clear but the current was really pulling toward the dam. We managed to catch 1 white bass and 1 walleye. The white bass went about 14" and the walleye weighted roughly 4.5 lbs. Stupid me weighted it in kgs instead of lbs. It weighed 2 kgs which would roughly be 4lbs 8oz. Had the current not been so strong I think we would of had a much better day. I don't understand why they have the middle gate wide open when we havent had an significant rain in over a week.

Jake


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

They ran the middle locks,usually #5 and #6 all last spring/summer/fall and are continuing that pattern again this year.
The fishing is much better, ecspecially for those who fish the pier if they run #7,8, or #8,9 (8-9 are the closest to the pier) 
Maybe there is a method to which gates they run,who knows.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

were going the next few days. my son will be there for a couple days . im coming down wednsday morning ,long way i hope there hitting.bringing extra minnows for guys that can t get them at the gold mine bait shop that he won t keep open!!! boy if vic was only here.i ll check here tomarrow nite if ya need some.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

I caught a smallie (7-8 inches), white bass about the same, and a sauger all on an artificial shad with a paddle tail on a jighead in about an hour. Pier was packed with about 10 guys using mostly minnies, all pulling in a good bit of sauger.


----------

